# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Firmware v02.04 Released

## hassan riach

Firmware *v02.04* Released. 
Added support for Blackberry MEP-27501-001 
Added support for Blackberry MEP-09292-007 
Just use Box Wizard to update your box 
Stay tuned,
More to come,
Cyclone Box Team

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا متابعه ممتازه 
من شخص مبدع

----------

